# The world war L



## surapon (Sep 21, 2013)

สงครามกล้อง

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## vita0509 (Sep 30, 2013)

nice post ;D! I also want to make a set of interesting war movie :


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 30, 2013)

Hitler lost because he didn't have the Nikon 18-55 
or else he would the massacre the L war :


----------



## Joshua (Sep 30, 2013)

The Germans would have called the L lens "Wunderwaffe"! --> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wunderwaffe ;D


----------



## rahkshi007 (Sep 30, 2013)

The German has leica, they lost because it slower to pull the triger (manual focus)


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Sep 30, 2013)

germans lost because the rest of world flooded the market with cheap glas.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice. ;D Thanks for posting Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Sep 30, 2013)

You are welcome, to all of my friends.
I am very glad that you like this FUN video.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 30, 2013)

Another Video------Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qTVfFmENgPU#t=16


----------



## Sella174 (Sep 30, 2013)

(First video) Hahahahahahahahahaha ... but those lads need a refresher course in infantry tactics.


----------



## surapon (Sep 30, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> (First video) Hahahahahahahahahaha ... but those lads need a refresher course in infantry tactics.



Thankssss, Dear Old soldier, Sella----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## endiendo (Sep 30, 2013)

Ahah, this is funny.. Because I gave a surname to my SIGMA 120-300 MM F2,8 EX DG OS APO HSM : my "bazooka"...


----------



## sandymandy (Sep 30, 2013)

I think the creator of the video actually posted in this forum somewhere releasing this video (1st one)


----------



## surapon (Sep 30, 2013)

endiendo said:


> Ahah, this is funny.. ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Endiendo.
Yes " Because I gave a surname to my SIGMA 120-300 MM F2,8 EX DG OS APO HSM : my "bazooka" "---I agree with you. And I name my 600 mm MK I = Cannon too.
Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 30, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> I think the creator of the video actually posted in this forum somewhere releasing this video (1st one)



Yes, Dear Sandymandy.
I get the Share to post in this CR. from them, to let my friends in CR, to see and enjoy.
Thanks
Surapon


----------



## Rocky (Sep 30, 2013)

rahkshi007 said:


> The German has leica, they lost because it slower to pull the triger (manual focus)


With the proper skill, Leica is faster than AF by using zone focusing for shorter lens.


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 30, 2013)

This driving me nut ;D
If the eye falls inside the focused zone, it only reasonably sharp.
If you want absolute sharpness, you must focus exactly on the eye.




Rocky said:


> rahkshi007 said:
> 
> 
> > The German has leica, they lost because it slower to pull the triger (manual focus)
> ...


----------



## Rat (Oct 1, 2013)

I see the Canon vs. Nikon video has been deleted - I already had a suspicion it wasn't the original release. This is:

Double Exposure: Canon vs. Nikon


----------



## surapon (Oct 1, 2013)

Rat said:


> I see the Canon vs. Nikon video has been deleted - I already had a suspicion it wasn't the original release. This is:
> 
> Double Exposure: Canon vs. Nikon



Thank you, Sir, Dear Rat. I already copy your link and replace the not work one.
Surapon


----------



## Botts (Oct 1, 2013)

I've posted this before, but I think it fits here:


----------



## surapon (Oct 2, 2013)

Botts said:


> I've posted this before, but I think it fits here:



Ha, Ha, Ha---THANKSSSS, Dear Botts.
That is the real Super Cannon Extreme " LLL"-----I love your Photo.
Surapon


----------



## duydaniel (Oct 3, 2013)

http://youtu.be/-7IVjCQ26pE


----------



## surapon (Oct 4, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> http://youtu.be/-7IVjCQ26pE



Thank you, Sir, Dear Duydanial.
Wow, Wow, Wow----The DOD. do not need High Tech Drone any more, Just pay the Small fee ( 1 pound of Fresh steak for the Birds per trip), and let them go to work.
Surapon


----------

